# Wolves v. Moose



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

For those of you who haven't seen this yet. I think it would take a while for me to come down.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Holy crap, I think I just peed a little. Not really but that's kinda scary...


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

WOW!! that is cool, but kinda scary.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Do ya think the wolves where hungry by any chance?


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Yeah, those photos been flying around every message board I've seen or been to in the past 3 weeks.

Same with that ultimate stand photo of the guy in the hot tub, everyone went and took that and posted it everywhere too after they got their hands on it.


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Jan 3, 2007)

That is amazing... Does anyone know where that is from or who got that on camera?


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

fingerz42 said:


> Yeah, those photos been flying around every message board I've seen or been to in the past 3 weeks.
> 
> Same with that ultimate stand photo of the guy in the hot tub, everyone went and took that and posted it everywhere too after they got their hands on it.


Like I said "For those who have'nt see it". I'm glad you saw it already.


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

from what i was told the pics were taken in canada when a guy was on a whitetail hunt.


----------



## burly (Feb 4, 2007)

go to http://www.startribune.com/531/story/1022124.html

it will give you the story behind the pics.
burly


----------



## burly (Feb 4, 2007)

try this website if you don't have a username and pword for the startribune. 
http://www.startribune.com/outdoors
or startribune.com then click on sports then on outdoors and the story will be on the outdoors page.
hope this works!!


----------



## jakester (Apr 13, 2004)

That moose was killed years ago on Isle Royal, an island off the N shore of Lake Superior. It's oooooooooooold news. Wolves kill 
moose anytime they can. It's not an unusual event.


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

thanks for clearing that up


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

..


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I don't know about filming. But I do know if I was the hunter taking those I'd have a couple of nice warm fur coats right now. And there would be one more moose in the world.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Pretty cool pictures regardless of how old they are or how many times a guy looks at them!


----------

